# testing a drain and vent system on a 4 story building



## aldridgeplbg (Dec 26, 2011)

just wondering if any of you have ever tested a 4 story building with a cherne clean seal 4" inch from the base of the main drain with water and if not what is the maximum that you have ever tested. i know that the cherne website says 30' feet of head pressure. wanted others opinions thanks.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

I would only test one floor at a time, if you have a leak, you would have to let the water out, fix leak and retest 4 floors.


----------



## brians plumbing (Jan 12, 2012)

I have gotten away with two but it is very tricky. I wouldnt recomend it unless you have done it before.


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

easttexasplumb said:


> I would only test one floor at a time, if you have a leak, you would have to let the water out, fix leak and retest 4 floors.


 
We always do one at a time as well. Its crazy to do all four, if you had a leak on two (a big one) your gonna have a crap ton more to deal with than you should have to.


----------



## rombo (Jul 17, 2008)

Are you allowed to test with air? What material are you using? I routinely test 4 stories when doing mj.


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

Clean seal suck for anything over a story. Waste of time. Get mechanical test plug. It will hold 4 story allday. It says it will hold 15 but we have only used it on 4. Just spray with silicone spray or wd40 when putting it in. Keep up with them cause they are pricey.


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

RealCraftsMan said:


> We always do one at a time as well. Its crazy to do all four, if you had a leak on two (a big one) your gonna have a crap ton more to deal with than you should have to.


We do whole building. Fill up floor at a time and fix as u go . Just nail holes is all you should find leaking .


----------



## Tim`s Plumbing (Jan 17, 2012)

aldridgeplbg said:


> just wondering if any of youy have ever tested a 4 story building with a cherne clean seal 4" inch from the base of the main drain with water and if not what is the maximum that you have ever tested. i know that the cherne website says 30' feet of head pressure. wanted others opinions thanks.


 When I was doing high rise condo`s for American Plumbing out of Sarasota, Fl. they put temporary PVC ball valves in on the cast iron stacks when doing a test on the floor above. When you are doing 9 to 15 story buildings that is alot of head pressure. .434 PSI per foot in height to be exact so 4.34 PSI for every 10' in height.


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

Tim`s Plumbing said:


> When I was doing high rise condo`s for American Plumbing out of Sarasota, Fl. they put temporary PVC ball valves in on the cast iron stacks when doing a test on the floor above. When you are doing 9 to 15 story buildings that is alot of head pressure. .434 PSI per foot in height to be exact so 4.34 PSI for every 10' in height.


Yeah, we put them on 6 " main coming out of bldg. , it is a good way if you have to fill up underground after top out also.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I've tested 5 floors of 4" cast with water using a test ball. It worked fine


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I've tested 5 floors of 4" cast with water using a test ball. It worked fine


Yes, it can be done . But how wet did the building get when u drained it. I tried a test ball about 5 years ago on a motel and i felt like an effin joke. Its just unprofessional to have builder there and water going everywhere when u drain. Try a mech. Test plug and i promise u will never use a pos testball again.


----------



## Tim`s Plumbing (Jan 17, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I've tested 5 floors of 4" cast with water using a test ball. It worked fine


 Assuming each floor is 10' that would be 21.7 PSI at the base of the stack. If you are using the cheap No Hub bands I would not want that much pressure on them. 

Not saying it doesn`t work but if something goes wrong that is a heck of alot of water to leak out too.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

justin said:


> Yes, it can be done . But how wet did the building get when u drained it. I tried a test ball about 5 years ago on a motel and i felt like an effin joke. Its just unprofessional to have builder there and water going everywhere when u drain. Try a mech. Test plug and i promise u will never use a pos testball again.


It was a storm drain so it went out the spout but I see ur point But even with a mech plug ud still have to deal with the water if it was a sanitary line rite??


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Tim`s Plumbing said:


> Assuming each floor is 10' that would be 21.7 PSI at the base of the stack. If you are using the cheap No Hub bands I would not want that much pressure on them.
> 
> Not saying it doesn`t work but if something goes wrong that is a heck of alot of water to leak out too.


The line was in a plumbing chase and the whole structure was concrete and even had a floor drain in the chase!!


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> It was a storm drain so it went out the spout but I see ur point But even with a mech plug ud still have to deal with the water if it was a sanitary line rite??


Nope. Virtually dry. It has three clicks on it. Click 1 and small drain behind seal and between pipe. Walk around and click all them snd then click it to 2 to get it faster and 3 to take out. Try them and you will wonder where they have been your whole life. Vertical or horizontal. They even make them in 8".


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

justin said:


> Nope. Virtually dry. It has three clicks on it. Click 1 and small drain behind seal and between pipe. Walk around and click all them snd then click it to 2 to get it faster and 3 to take out. Try them and you will wonder where they have been your whole life. Vertical or horizontal. They even make them in 8".


Do u have to have a diff one for every size?? Or change a plunger ?? What brand??


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Do u have to have a diff one for every size?? Or change a plunger ?? What brand??


Different size, and they last forever. Just keep spray silicone on them. Very nice. Ive found the 2-4" are the best. No problems.


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Do u have to have a diff one for every size?? Or change a plunger ?? What brand??


If you use some please keep me posted . I want to know what you think.


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Do u have to have a diff one for every size?? Or change a plunger ?? What brand??


Safe t seal mechanicsl plug


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

justin said:


> If you use some please keep me posted . I want to know what you think.


Will do. But I use what the boss provides. Il check if Morrison's can get them iv never seen one tho. Nice truck I like the rims a lot but I'm a chevy man but still a nice rig.


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Will do. But I use what the boss provides. Il check if Morrison's can get them iv never seen one tho. Nice truck I like the rims a lot but I'm a chevy man but still a nice rig.


What branch, morrisson.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Abilene branch. Do u use Morrison's too ?? Is that where you got ur mech test plug??


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Abilene branch. Do u use Morrison's too ?? Is that where you got ur mech test plug??


Yessir


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

justin said:


> Clean seal suck for anything over a story. Waste of time. Get mechanical test plug. It will hold 4 story allday. It says it will hold 15 but we have only used it on 4. Just spray with silicone spray or wd40 when putting it in. Keep up with them cause they are pricey.
> 
> View attachment 15515


Who is the manufacturer on that, I can't find it.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

love2surf927 said:


> Who is the manufacturer on that, I can't find it.


Safe t seal. He said it in an earlier post


----------



## ReelPlumber (Jan 14, 2011)

Justin is correct......those mechanical plugs work great. We keep many of all sizes. The 8" have a ball valve, gauge, and hose connector for filling and letting water off. They will only work in a test tee. If you need to plug a two way cleanout you'll have to use a test ball.


----------

